# It's killing me!



## fender66 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been on a declining run for many years now and have decided that I have to stop my habit before it kills me.

For the last 25 years or so, I can, and do if I don't stop myself...drink anywhere between 2 and 3 liters of Dt. Pepsi a day. This week I've tried to cut back as much as possible and I've allowed myself a little in the morning (about 12 ounces), 1 can during the work day, and one can at home at night. This has been harder than it was for me to quit smoking in my late teens. I'm dying here. Anyone heard of a patch for people addicted to soda? :shock:


----------



## one100grand (Mar 23, 2011)

Go for it! I'm not Catholic, but I usually practice abstaining from something for lent...this year I gave up soda all together....it's much like quitting smoking, the first few days are rough, but once the DT's pass and you ween yourself from it, you'll come to realize that there are other awesome things to drink...like beer! :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 23, 2011)

Im right there with ya! I knew I had a Coke problem (the beverage) when I went to throw away my office trash but there was no room on account of the 6 empty 2 litter bottles from the previous week..............


----------



## shamoo (Mar 23, 2011)

Try drinking the flavored water instead, good luck =D>


----------



## sixshootertexan (Mar 23, 2011)

I struggled with my DR Pepper habit for a long time, probably 40 years. Then I got hooked on the Lipton citrus flavored green tea. Finally got both of them beat. Hang in there man.


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2011)

same here, I am down to one glass of Diet pepsi per day...if that. Soda is tough for sure.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 23, 2011)

Many years ago, my doc said that caffeine was bad for my prostate. Hmmm.....that got my attention. I dropped caffeinated coffee. I used to drink tons of the stuff. I went directly to decaf coffee. 

The entire next week, I had splitting headaches. I thought I needed to have my eyes examined. Whoooa! Nope, it was the absence of caffeine ( it really is a drug...and I was in withdrawal) in my blood stream. 

I'd suggest that you do NOT quit diet Pepsi cold turkey. The sudden lack of caffeine may cause you a ton of problems. Ease off of it. Switch to something else ...water is good....but don't just STOP in one day.

At least, not IMHO.  regards, Rich


----------



## FishyItch (Mar 23, 2011)

You're in luck! I've got some inside information for you. My roommate works for Pepsi and I described to him your situation.

His suggestion... Hard drugs. 

Wait no! Actually that was his first suggestion. But as others have suggested, cold turkey probably isn't the way to go. He said you're hooked on the habit most likely. Or he said you could switch to an inferior cola, like RC, realize it's garbage, and then you'll be cured.


----------



## Scottinva (Mar 23, 2011)

Up until a few weeks ago I drank 3-4 sodas a day - Diet Dr Pepper, Pepsi, Coke, etc. Then one day I had extruciating pain in my back and could barely stand. I had to get someone to drive me to the ER. The diagnosis was kidney stones. After talking with a Urologist, she said that it was most likely caused by all of the soda I drank. I don't know if it was true or not, but I gave them up and hope to never have that much pain again. The pain made it easy for me to give it up!!

Scott


----------



## fender66 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah some good advice here. However....I don't always drink the caffeinated version. In fact, most of the time, I'm drinking decaffeinated Dt. Pepsi. The headaches are not a problem at all. I'm sure it is a habit, but when I don't have it and want it really, really, bad.... I can taste it. I love the taste and refreshing crack of the carbonation. I'm doing okay, but really in a bad place right now. I don't want to cut it out completely...but one, or maybe two a day would be okay for me and a great improvement. God help me cause I'm going crazy right now. This really is the most difficult thing I've tried to do in my life......again. Hopefully, I'll be successful this time! If not...maybe hard drugs would help. #-o


----------



## sixshootertexan (Mar 23, 2011)

One thing that helped was instead of making that big 64oz glass of DP I would get a small glass. Take a few sips and walk away.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 23, 2011)

sixshootertexan said:


> One thing that helped was instead of making that big 64oz glass of DP I would get a small glass. Take a few sips and walk away.



I always walk away....but I take it with me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 23, 2011)

I drank 6-8 20 oz dews a day for 15 yrs. Start drinking Tea or a soda you dont like. after a few weeks youll be fine, you have to give up the one you like all together, weaning off doesnt work IMO.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey Chris...I don't know what to tell you...I used to drink nearly a gallon of iced tea a day. We never had soda as kids, we had iced tea...I drank it almost everyday of my life until about a year and a half ago. I wanted to lose weight in the worse way and I knew I needed to cut out the sugar. I also found out that the iced tea can cause kidney stones. I started drinking the Sobe flavored water...no sugar and lots of vitamins. Unfortunately, I think it just a will power thing. We can give moral support though. Good luck my friend.


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 23, 2011)

I had to wean my self off over a few weeks. Sub water in for one soda a day. then more, by two weeks you can stop it all, but DONT replace the caffine in your diet or the headaches and urges to drink more won't stop. I had to leave work early a few days cause I couln't stand it. BUT now I can take or leave soda. Even can have a monster now and again.

When you get the urge, try something sweet. Lately I've been on oat's and honey granola bars, it gives you sweet, crunch, and less than 200 calories, and isn't all that bad for you.


----------



## angry Bob (Mar 24, 2011)

shamoo said:


> Try drinking the flavored water instead, good luck =D>





I like the Nestle flavored water. My bro introduced it to me years ago. I still have soda from time to time, but I have the water more than anything.


----------



## one100grand (Mar 24, 2011)

FishyItch said:


> Wait no! Actually that was his first suggestion. But as others have suggested, cold turkey probably isn't the way to go. He said you're hooked on the habit most likely. Or he said you could switch to an inferior cola, like RC, realize it's garbage, and then you'll be cured.



Hey, no reason to bash RC...some prefer it over Pepsi or Coke


----------



## LonLB (Mar 24, 2011)

I got sick and tired of the massive crash, and slowed metabolism because of it, and have cut back on caffeine big time.

I used to drink two 12 cup pots of coffee per day. #-o


----------



## Jim (Mar 24, 2011)

I am hooked on the flavored carbonated waters. Orange being my favorite. It also settles my stomach when its acting up.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 24, 2011)

Its hard Fender, but I went thru it myself and have been caffeine free 4 years now, It was a wake up call at at doc's one day that motivated me.

No coffee no sodas no tea, just water, BUT i will have a root bear float once in a while =D>


----------



## fender66 (Mar 24, 2011)

Today, I'm trying Crystal Light. No calories, no carbs, no nothing. It's added a nice flavor to the boring quality of water. This might work....it certainly will help.


----------



## BloodStone (Mar 24, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I've been on a declining run for many years now and have decided that I have to stop my habit before it kills me. For the last 25 years or so, I can, and do if I don't stop myself...drink anywhere between 2 and 3 liters of Dt. Pepsi a day. This week I've tried to cut back as much as possible and I've allowed myself a little in the morning (about 12 ounces), 1 can during the work day, and one can at home at night. This has been harder than it was for me to quit smoking in my late teens. I'm dying here. Anyone heard of a patch for people addicted to soda? :shock:



*Try an Arnold Palmer instead made by Arizona[/i]. It's 1/2 lemonade & 1/2 tea with 1/3 less calories. It's what I drink. But if I'm feeling really "draggy", I'll go with their All Natural RX Energy drink. Unlike Red Bull & others it doesn't make you jittery or cause your BP or heat rate to jump up to national debt levels. Both beverages come in 24 oz cans for just 99 cents. Great Stuff! Oh, & Arizona makes a whole variety of other none-carbonated teas & drinks. Lastly, I've heard Bed, Bath & Bull$hit, oops I mean Beyond :wink:, has a soda machine that will take virtually anything like juice etc..& turn it into a carbonated soda. Heard Sean Hannity doing a promo for it on his daily radio show. Good luck! *


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 24, 2011)

Switch to beer! Just kidding. Really, those artifical sweeteners are bad for you. I once heard that the US navy prohibits navu pilots from conusimg drinks and food with artificial sweetners because it impairs judgment. That might just be an urban myth, but there is plenty of science that confirms that artificial sweeteners are bad for you.

Try drinking carbonated spring water.


----------



## PAbdullah (Mar 24, 2011)

Guys, and are vanilla Pepsi and Coca also harmful? I'm so scared about that!


----------



## MattR (Mar 24, 2011)

Chris, you are definately not alone with this issue. I have a Dew problem. I go through about 3-4 liters each day. SERIOUS headaches if I try to stop or go without for a big part of a day. I have to try and stop drinking this stuff as well. Not easy but has to be done.

Matt


----------



## fender66 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like we need to start our own little support group. :mrgreen: 

Okay guys....Our first meeting is on Monday, which is Friday. Admission free, pay at the door, pull up a chair and sit on the floor!


----------



## KMixson (Mar 24, 2011)

Is Gatorade bad for you? I put down a little over a half gallon a day. I am trying to mix it a little weaker than normal. Water it will make me sick if I try to drink a lot of it. I will have stomach bloating and cramps and still be thirsty. I sweat a lot at work since I am outside for most of the day.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 24, 2011)

KMixson said:


> Is Gatorade bad for you? I put down a little over a half gallon a day. I am trying to mix it a little weaker than normal. Water it will make me sick if I try to drink a lot of it. I will have stomach bloating and cramps and still be thirsty. I sweat a lot at work since I am outside for most of the day.



Hope not, thats my secondary drink of choice  I like the G2 tho, i believe it use to be called Gatorade Rain


----------



## fender66 (Mar 24, 2011)

I think Gatorade has a lot of sugar in it....doesn't it?


----------



## richg99 (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't see a caffeine free diet Pepsi on this list. Only diet caffeine free *cola* drink that I know of is Diet Rite, which is hard to find. I found it at Wal Mart.

Here are a few excerpts from the listing. Lots more listed on the site that I LINKed to. regards, Rich

https://wilstar.com/caffeine.htm


Soft Drinks

12-ounce beverage or as noted	milligrams

Red Bull (8.2 oz) 80.0
Jolt 71.2
Pepsi One	55.5
Mountain Dew 55.0
Mountain Dew Code Red 55.0
Diet Mountain Dew 55.0
Diet Coke 45.
RC Cola 43.0
Diet RC 43.0
Dr. Pepper 41.0
Diet Dr. Pepper 41.0
Mr. Pibb 40.0
Slim-Fast Cappuccino Delight Shake 40.0
Pepsi-Cola 37.5
Pepsi Twist 37.5
Diet Pepsi Jazz 37.5
Diet Pepsi 36.0
Wild Cherry Pepsi 38.0
Diet Wild Cherry Pepsi 36.0
Diet Pepsi Twist 36.0
Coca-Cola Zero 35.0
Coca-Cola Classic 34.0
Cherry Coke 34.0
Lemon Coke 34.0
Vanilla Coke 34.0
Diet Cherry Coke 34.0
Snapple Flavored Teas (Reg. or Diet) 31.5
Barq's Root Beer	23.0
A&W Diet Creme Soda	22.0
Slim-Fast Chocolate Flavors 20.0
Lipton Brisk, All Varieties	9
Chocolate Milk (8 oz.)	4
Canada Dry Diet Cola 1.2
Diet Rite Cola 0
Sprite 0
7-Up 0


----------



## fender66 (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr. Rich...this is a list of sodium content? I think I'm reading it correctly.

Also there are lots of Dt. caffeine free drinks out there. I have a Dt. caffeine free can of pepsi right in front of me. Brought it back from lunch as a treat, but I haven't opened it yet. I think I can actually get by without it. I am on my third liter of Crystal Light though.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 24, 2011)

MattR said:


> Chris, you are definately not alone with this issue. I have a Dew problem. I go through about 3-4 liters each day. SERIOUS headaches if I try to stop or go without for a big part of a day. I have to try and stop drinking this stuff as well. Not easy but has to be done.
> 
> Matt



right there with ya on the Dew's... but I have cut back a good bit. I only drink one (can't cut it out completely yet) per day and it lasts me ALL day long...

Chris - one thing that has helped me a ton was to wash out my Mt Dew bottle, fill it back up with water and the shock you get after you forget it's water will be near enough to get it off your mind....


----------



## MattR (Mar 24, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Sounds like we need to start our own little support group. :mrgreen:
> 
> Okay guys....Our first meeting is on Monday, which is Friday. Admission free, pay at the door, pull up a chair and sit on the floor!




I have a problem with that meeting plan. Maybe it should read like this.. Admission free, pay the launch fee, sit on the casting deck chair, fish, and when you think of drinking something you are not supposed to, you are subject to (insert punishment here) and the third time you lose your boat drain plug.

Matt


----------



## shamoo (Mar 24, 2011)

angry Bob said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Try drinking the flavored water instead, good luck =D>
> ...


Very good choice, I like the black cherry, grape, peach and pomagrante berry


----------



## richg99 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmmm I may have found out why the discrepancy. I Googled "caffeine free diet Pepsi" and got a notice from Pepsi that was dated this year ( or maybe 2010). It is possible that the listing was produced prior to Pepsi introducing the caffeine free version. I'll do some more research Rich


----------



## shamoo (Mar 24, 2011)

Mr. fender, Dr. Moo, Dr. Jim and Dr. Angrybob say Flavored water is the way to go =D>


----------



## richg99 (Mar 24, 2011)

More than I wanted to know about "Caffeine Free diet Pepsi". https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caffeine-Free_Pepsi

Looks like a number of name changes going on since 1982. I give up... You must have been drinking the right stuff,..... just too much of it. This is good for me, because now I don't have to search far and wide for Diet Rite cola anymore. thanks Rich


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 24, 2011)

Fender, You better quit before it leads to tattoos, motorcycle gangs, and marijuana.


----------



## gmoney (Mar 24, 2011)

BloodStone said:


> *Try an Arnold Palmer instead made by Arizona[/i]. It's 1/2 lemonade & 1/2 tea with 1/3 less calories. It's what I drink. But if I'm feeling really "draggy", I'll go with their All Natural RX Energy drink. Unlike Red Bull & others it doesn't make you jittery or cause your BP or heat rate to jump up to national debt levels. Both beverages come in 24 oz cans for just 99 cents. Great Stuff! Oh, & Arizona makes a whole variety of other none-carbonated teas & drinks. Lastly, I've heard Bed, Bath & Bull$hit, oops I mean Beyond :wink:, has a soda machine that will take virtually anything like juice etc..& turn it into a carbonated soda. Heard Sean Hannity doing a promo for it on his daily radio show. Good luck! *


_

Arnold Palmer Ice Tea is unreal!_


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 24, 2011)

Not to get too much on a personal level, but as a recovering alcoholic and addict, I find comfort in knowing that normal people struggle with addictions as well. Thanks for your support guys, seriously. I hope you can kick your caffeine addictions without using a 12 step program.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 24, 2011)

I wish it was just the caffeine that I was addicted to. I've been very successful in drinking the caffeine free for some time now. I just drink WAY too much of it. So....it's a "drinking problem" that I have, and I don't mean alcohol. I guess though...when put into perspective like nathanielrthomas did for me.....it could be a lot worse.

nathanielrthomas....glad you are on the straight and narrow. I have a few friends that share shoes with you. I admire them for their strength!


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 24, 2011)

Chris, since my wife was diagnosed as type 2 diabetic a few months ago, she only drinks Crystal Light now. It comes in all sorts of flavors it seems. I have pretty much given-up any type of soft drink, except for an occasional Pepsi and Jim Beam. My downfall is sweet tea, coffee, and cigarettes. I drink _way_ too much coffee and tea, and definitely need to quit smoking. The only place I seem to gain weight is my gut, which really looks weird on a skinny guy like me, but as soon as I gave up the sodas, the gut went away.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 24, 2011)

> as soon as I gave up the sodas, the gut went away.



I'm hoping for that too! Big time bonus! :LOL2:


----------



## Reelized (Mar 24, 2011)

I had a problem with Coke and MTN DEW.After a checkup,on the advice from the Dr I quit soda completely in Jan. I started drinking more H2O and seltzer water(no sodium and no aspartame)In one month I lost 15LBS with out changing anything else.I'm glad to see I wasn't the only addict and now I don't even miss it.
Mike


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 24, 2011)

I developed a pretty serious Mt. Dew addiction this past summer. Since then, its only gotten worse because of school. I can't even begin to function in the morning without it.

Funny thing is, any time I'm in an engineering lab, theres Mt. Dew bottles as far as the eye can see. Its the only thing getting us though this crap!


I'm going to try to cut back this summer. One in the morning before my calc 2 class (and calc 3 the second half of the summer :shock: ) and that'll be it. I'm sure my body could use a break, as I've started to put on some weight. Not an invincible teenager anymore :roll:


----------



## sixshootertexan (Mar 24, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> Chris, since my wife was diagnosed as type 2 diabetic a few months ago, she only drinks Crystal Light now. It comes in all sorts of flavors it seems. I have pretty much given-up any type of soft drink, except for an occasional Pepsi and Jim Beam. My downfall is sweet tea, coffee, and cigarettes. I drink _way_ too much coffee and tea, and definitely need to quit smoking. The only place I seem to gain weight is my gut, which really looks weird on a skinny guy like me, but as soon as I gave up the sodas, the gut went away.




I lost 10 pounds quickly after quitting sodas. All in the gut too.


----------



## freetofish (Mar 24, 2011)

Hang in there my friend.. baby steps... like everyone is saying here, don't try and lick it all at once...It is also mind over matter...Like I have given up watermelon and though it is a strugle I am coping.
peace
ron


----------



## screwballl (Mar 25, 2011)

For me, after drinking a gallon of Mt Dew almost every day for around 10 years, when I started having major dental problems (still have around $5-10,000 worth of work to do), I had to stop. Now I have a carbonated soda maybe once every 2-3 months. The rest of the time it is sweet tea, coffee and/or water.


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 25, 2011)

When I was working long hours in IT, I got hooked on the "Dew". The caffeine and sugar really gave me a buzz with 6-8 a day monkey on my back. I kicked that and started drinking a cup of coffee with my wife in the morning and now I'm up to 3-4 cups of her "ass kicker" coffee. #-o Then I switch to water. You'll get headaches if you don't taper off slowly. Good Luck!


----------



## captdan (Mar 25, 2011)

I, too, am somewhat in the same boat. 

Ive always been hooked on pepsi, often drinking a 2L bottle or more a day. A few months ago, I had a weight scare and needed to drop some serious weight. I quit cold turkey and subbed my soda for lots of water and Simply Orange/Pineapple.... it is absolutly delicious and helped my cravings.... In 3 months, I lost 50 pounds.... still not where I want to be, and I have gone back to drinking soda, but in moderation... maybe a can or 2 a day....


----------



## Deadmeat (Mar 26, 2011)

The sooner you quit the better. Soft drinks contain phosphoric acid, which has been linked to lowered calcium and bone density loss.


----------



## Nussy (Mar 26, 2011)

I moved from soda to Lipton diet green tea. Not sure it's any better for me.....but it sounds like it's better. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Update:
With the Crystal Light....I'm down to 1 soda a day. That's before I even leave the house and a treat, not a necessity. I wonder if 3+ liters of Crystal Light are bad for me now. :mrgreen:


----------



## KMixson (Mar 29, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Update:
> With the Crystal Light....I'm down to 1 soda a day. That's before I even leave the house and a treat, not a necessity. I wonder if 3+ liters of Crystal Light are bad for me now. :mrgreen:



The way it works is they tell you it is good for you, and then ten years down the road they tell you they were wrong and it is bad for you. It is awful hard to figure it out with the way they keep changing their stories.


----------



## richg99 (Mar 29, 2011)

During the Summer, I mix up a batch of Crystal Lite ( or the local store's own brand at half price). I keep the pitcher in the frig and drink away. Amazing... how much of that stuff I can down, but,...I figure it is helping with the suggestion, for weigh loss, that one drinks 8 glasses of water a day. Hope it works as well for you. rich


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 30, 2011)

I drank 8-12, 16 oz. Cokes a day for over 35 years. My smile today is like the one in my avatar and I'll never write my name in the snow again, due to prostate issues. Both results of that habit. 

I made up my mind to stop about 8 years ago and went cold-turkey to Poland Spring bottled water. Kept one with me day and night and probably drank about 20 bottles a day. I suppose all that water flushed my system pretty well, because I didn't really have any withdrawl or cravings. I drank water like that for almost 3 years and now drink what I want, when I want, but don't ever even want a coke. Mind over matter.... you don't mind, it don't matter.

Good luck, however you go at it. 8)


----------

